
Paedophiles create social media accounts pretending to be chicken nuggets - DanBC
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/fake-social-media-accounts-pretending-11175055.amp
======
DanBC
The language of "sick paedos" is unpleasant, and possibly harmful (by
preventing people from seeking help to avoid offending behaviour).

But there are some interesting bits:

> One sex offender even pretended to be a ROAD outside a girls' secondary
> school to entice teen students to accept his friend request.

[...]

> She [Dr Maureen Griffin] said: “Over 400 girls at the school accepted the
> road as a friend. The owner of the account was a known convicted sex
> offender who made no effort to contact the girls, he didn’t follow them or
> meet them in real life or wait outside their school.

> “He simply collected their photos, pictures from teenage discos, girls’
> sleepovers and a range of selfies.”

